# FS - 100 gallon tank and stand - CHEAP



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

This tank was bought by me a few years ago and stripped for parts.
The stand and canopy are solid and are approx 6ft in length.
This is no display tank, but would make an excellent frag tank or just a good cheap tank for those less inclined towards aesthetics

The tank was built by the previous owner and is acrylic with a eurobrace but it's starting to bow but this is normal for acrylic and with the eurobrace, still structurally sound.

I ran it as a frag tank for about a year without ever actually putting any frags in it....

All in all, this setup comes with the following.

Approx 100 gallon tank (6ftX12"X24")
Solid stand
2X400W halides, reflectors and ballasts
Fullham workhorse 7 ballast and 2 110w 48" VHO with endcaps and wiring.
Several Fans
Natural Wave multi cycle wave maker

150.00 OBO
Will trade for why.









PICK UP IN COQUITLAM
Delivery charge of 500$


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

100.00 obo...

Lights, balllasts and wave timer are all worth way more than this...

Trades welcome for anything aquaria related...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

lots of scratches? how old is the tank? How's the silicon?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

would you bring it to mission?


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Id go for it but Im all the way out in Chilliwack


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

AWW said:


> lots of scratches? how old is the tank? How's the silicon?


It'ss acrylic....
no silicone my friend!

Its around 8 years old.

Scratches are just silicone wear and tear and not from anything specific which is why it looks fine when filled.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Sliver said:


> would you bring it to mission?


NO DELIVERY.

This is a very good price for what you're getting.
even if you rent a truck for an hour, you're still coming out way on top.

PICK UP ONLY


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

whatigot said:


> NO DELIVERY.
> 
> This is a very good price for what you're getting.
> even if you rent a truck for an hour, you're still coming out way on top.
> ...


yeah, i was KIDDING, hence the smiley face. perhaps i should have used a wink instead.

in the pic it looks like it's been drilled on the side?


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Sliver said:


> yeah, i was KIDDING, hence the smiley face. perhaps i should have used a wink instead.
> 
> in the pic it looks like it's been drilled on the side?


Yeah...
because as shown in the pic, the rear of the tank as displayed was actually the side, so to hide plumbing, the return was drilled on the side.

A winky face would not have been lost on me....
the smiley was.

To be fair though, I have had more than one offer to take it if I would deliver...lol


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

to the top


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

to the top


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

to the top


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

pending pick up


----------



## Hoodsum (May 19, 2011)

Would love to see your tank and pick it up.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

SOLD for 100.00

I cant believe it took so long.
There was 300 in lights, 500 in wood, 300 in acrylic and another 200-300 in fans/electronics included here.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't believe it took so long either for an acrylic tank. Congrats on the sale


----------

